# Yacht Charter - Singapore



## lifestyleadventuresasia (Feb 22, 2012)

Join us now on our yacht Sea Duction, and discover the fine arts of "the cat". Sea Duction raises the most exclusive lifestyle self indulgences to a whole new level. This Cat is designed to impress, to excite, to seduce, to titillate and to mesmerize even the most seasoned and demanding seafarer.

She is one of the most elegant, spacious and stable charter yacht that accomodates 18 guest within Singapore water. We have a lot to offer on board as we cater in different types of event.

Our rates starts from min of $1850 - $2050 for 4 hours depends if weekday or weekend charter.

We look forward on having you on board, as we cruise with the beuaty in the high sea provided with great service quality.

Thanks!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Wrong Forum....! 

read up on the Forum Rules, please


----------



## lifestyleadventuresasia (Feb 22, 2012)

Lenochka said:


> Wrong Forum....!
> 
> read up on the Forum Rules, please


Ooops... sure thanks. Will do that


----------

